# From Ibanez to PRS.



## Zoltta (Aug 21, 2008)

This is for fans of BTBAM (Between the Buried and Me)

Well when i saw/heard they were using PRS guitars for the DVD shoot, i just thought it was for the sake of the shoot. But according to Dustie



> Being endorsed by PRS has been a dream of Paul and I's for years.. They're far superior to any other company in my opinion. I have 4 la custom shop Ibanez that don't hold a candle to my production model custom 24.. The sound and playability is just unreal. Yes we are using the deactivators in them as well. (sounds amazing) EMG's would sound the same way if you put them in a 2x4.. they're very 1 dimensional and make it to where you can't hear the player. I discovered how much better of a player I am with Passive pickups. Phrasing is very important to me.. There's so many dudes out there who can shred but have TERRIBLE phrasing and make it sound like K. Hammet. hehe My tone has never been better and yes we are endorsed with them now. Ibanez contracts ran out and we were over it.. We have enough nice Ibanez's to last us a life time and felt like getting classy. hehe Hope this answered your questions. PS. we don't blame EMG for our shitty tones on Alaska.. We blame the guy who mixed the record..As for the amps, yes we will most likely always play mesa.



Sweet deal imo.


----------



## Uber Mega (Aug 21, 2008)

The PRS fanboy inside me yells "NICE".


----------



## budda (Aug 21, 2008)

good call!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love my Ibanez but being endorsed by PRS would be a dream come true!


----------



## datalore (Aug 21, 2008)

Guess they aren't afraid to burn their bridges.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 21, 2008)

Can't say I'm stoked for this. It just seems right for Paul and Dustie to have S's in their hands.


----------



## Celiak (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the tone better on PRS guitars but I can play faster on the ibanez neck. Congrats to them though, hopefully they can get a custom out of the deal.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, that little clip makes them seem like complete assholes. "how much of a better player I am..." "sound like Kirk Hammet..." "felt like getting classy..." "blame the sound guy..." way to burn bridges, people.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 21, 2008)

I for one thought the PRS's I played were overpriced and overrated. Oh well differrent strokes. And then the EMG part? You can't hear the player? Uh, ok.


----------



## MattyCakes (Aug 21, 2008)

so they sound like a bunch of douches, and what phrasing they have. get your head out of your ass fattie


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the move personally. I recently purchased a custom 22 and it is better in my opinion than any Ibanez ive ever owned, and ive had alot of them.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> I like the move personally. I recently purchased a custom 22 and it is better in my opinion than any Ibanez ive ever owned, and ive had alot of them.



I agree. I have played many PRS's in my day and I will own one! I liked it better than any guitar I have ever played. It felt perfect in my hands!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2008)

I would imagine that Dustie's wording had a lot to do with who he was addressing. This is from a post on the BTBAM discussion board & it got completely overran with assholes & postwhores a few years back unfortunately. There's almost no moderation there. I rarely looks at that board anymore because of this. 
SMNnews Forums - View Single Post - Hey Dustie... So, why the switch to PRS?

If any of you go into a hostile environment, I believe your mood would change as well.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think that guy knows the definition of "phrasing", but whatever. Good for him, I guess.


----------



## Naren (Aug 21, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Wow, that little clip makes them seem like complete assholes. "how much of a better player I am..." "sound like Kirk Hammet..." "felt like getting classy..." "blame the sound guy..." way to burn bridges, people.





That made them sound like a bunch of douchebags and assholes. The whole thing was just them bashing everyone they could think of except PRS. "Yeah, EMG sucks, Ibanez sucks, the dude who recorded and mixed our album sucks, Kirk Hammett sucks, anyone who plays active pickups sucks, and I'm the most awesome guitarist ever."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

D-Activators better than EMGs?

No way.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

That's just more of that same ol' shit. "This gear is WAAAY better than that gear!"

No, it isn't. It's just different. Maybe it suits your style more, but better?

And that bit about "passive pickups."  D-Activators are so compressed and neutral, they might as well be actives!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 21, 2008)

How can you blame the producer for your tone.

Everytime I record a band I let them hear it. Hell I show them each part respectively (well with in reason I don't give background vocals a run by themselves)


----------



## pardon miasma (Aug 21, 2008)

Also, their "LACS" Ibbys were stock models with EMGs in them, so that's another poorly phrased statement.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 21, 2008)

Blaming the tone on the guy who mixed it just shows how much you fail.  Those guys had the chance to fix it but they didn't.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 22, 2008)

I've always liked their Ibanezes. Nice to see them happy with PRS however, they're good guitar players imo.


----------



## ire_works (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm a big Ibby fanboy , so its going to seem wrong every time I see them play guitar now.

no Ibanez: minus 10 hero points

huge Kirk burn: plus 5 hero points


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2008)

Mike Mushok did the same and they gave him a signature baritone.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> Mike Mushok did the same and they gave him a signature baritone.



Mushok wasn't nearly as tactless as this lad though, was he? Anyway, how many platinum albums do Between The Buried And Me have?


----------



## daybean (Aug 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> Mike Mushok did the same and they gave him a signature baritone.



did you see that piece of shit they gave him. when i say piece of shit, i mean compared to other artist series PRS's.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2008)

Actually, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## daybean (Aug 22, 2008)

well for 600, its good. but mike deserves alot better.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 22, 2008)

they gave him a signature SE.

That's like Ibanez giving someone a signature GIO.


----------



## DavyH (Aug 22, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> they gave him a signature SE.
> 
> That's like Ibanez giving someone a signature GIO.


 
Well, maybe more like a 555, or an LTD artist model for ESP fans, and for the same reasons: too expensive for the majority of people who would want one. Same with the Paul Allender SE.

Since PRS is the doctor/lawyer guitar, you're not getting a signature American PRS unless your music appeals to doctors and lawyers. Tremonti, anyone?

I've got no hatred whatsoever for SEs, just wish they'd improve their hardware, and I play my Allender as often as my McSoapy or SAS. I'd like to see PRS do something a bit more radical with SEs - 7-stringers, an SE adaption of the PRS Metal, more artist models, hotter pickups. Most of all though, sort out the shitty nut*.



Edit* The one between headstock and fretboard, not me and my playing skills.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 22, 2008)

i don't get the dig at the mixing guy.. They were there during the mixing right? that's just douchebaggery


----------



## Scali (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, one thing I don't get... They had custom Ibanezes with EMGs... since they're custom, and Ibanez rarely puts EMGs in anything, wasn't it THEIR choice to go with EMGs in those guitars?
You can put D-Activators in an Ibby aswell, you know 

As for 'going classy'... Sure, PRS guitars generally have a classy look, and the set-neck construction delivers a different tone from your standard bolt-on Ibanez. But Ibanez has various PRS/Les Paul-like guitars aswell, with classy figured tops, binding, inlays etc, and ofcourse a set-neck or neck-through.

In other words, Ibanez could probably supply them with guitars that will look, sound and play virtually identically to the PRSes (as can many other brands, for that matter), yet they make it sound like PRS is the only one in the world that could do that.


----------



## Uber Mega (Aug 22, 2008)

DavyH said:


> Well, maybe more like a 555, or an LTD artist model for ESP fans, and for the same reasons: too expensive for the majority of people who would want one. Same with the Paul Allender SE.
> 
> *Since PRS is the doctor/lawyer guitar*, you're not getting a signature American PRS unless your music appeals to doctors and lawyers. Tremonti, anyone?
> 
> ...



lol no, not at all.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2008)

to be fair iv seen a few guys who can make things sound a lot better in the studio than they end up.

Also once your at the mixing stage there is no time and absolutley NO money left to go back and get the guitar sound right.

I can see why they might be pissed at a producer but its a bit unproffessional to call him out on an internet forum.

Lastly, I dont think theres much wrong with the tone on that album and i think their lead playing is amazing!


----------



## blackout (Aug 22, 2008)

Never knew the had any LACS guitars, damn theres no way you'd ever catch me with a bad word to say about Ibanez if I was lucky enough to get even one of them made for me, even if it was just for the knowledge that very few others are.

But yeah, he did not come across well in that comment at all.

And its NOT the engineer's fault they had shit tone on Alaska, cos they had shit tone on the ST and The Silent Circus too.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 22, 2008)

Bobo said:


> I for one thought the PRS's I played were overpriced and overrated. Oh well differrent strokes. And then the EMG part? You can't hear the player? Uh, ok.



Hahaha, I know right! I'm the Synesthetic guy who made that thread asking them about the switch to PRS. I couldn't use this name there cause I tried a while back and never got the activation code.

I love BTBAM, and they're nice guys, but I think what Dustie was saying about EMG's was complete bullshit. I didn't come right out and say that of course, because I was being polite, but that's what I was thinking.

I just think they're tired of taking shit for their tone and bad mixes, so they're listening to stupid people's bullshit opinions and trying to "go boutique".... Dustie was even bragging about getting the Xotic BB Preamp and how much better he thinks it is than a tubescreamer for a boost... which is complete bullshit. I've owned and used Keeleys, Xotics, etc... they're definitely quality, but if you really think they'll be any better as a simple boost into a high gain channel than a tubescreamer or even a graphic EQ pedal, then you need a little more common sense.

Also, talking shit about EMG's and then using D-Activators instead is really funny to me... D-Activators were meant to sound like active pickups (which they somewhat do, only dark sounding with a lot less harmonics).

I don't mind the switch to PRS though, but I'm over that kind of thing. I'd much rather have the exact specs I want on a guitar, which means no PRS is in in my future because of no floyd and no 7 strings. for the price I'd much rather have a really nice custom built by a good luthier. (I'm trying to get one right now... sent a message over to Sherman)


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 22, 2008)

I like my Ibby for plenty of things - and doing most metal? I'd prefer the Ibby. That said, there's a lot of stuff, including metal stuff, that I'd take a PRS first any day. Like, um, that band I play in. Which sounds good with a Schecter and EMGs, and would sound good with a PRS. I mean, fuck it, people are idiots, you can get great, warm tones with EMGs. I've always thought people bitching about EMGs was idiotic. If you want a tone from another pickup, use a fucking different pickup. Same with the rest of the gear. I'd never play thrash with a strat and a twin reverb and I'd never play jazz with a warlock and a marshall.
I'd prefer an Ibby or a PRS


----------



## Zoltta (Aug 22, 2008)

Like Shannon said, this came from the BTBAM board which the same people have been posting for 4 years now. All of them are a bunch of douchebags and assholes and bash BTBAM more than anyone (irony?). Paul and Dusty are actually cool guys but when they post there, the threads are a whole different atmosphere. Pretty sure Paul doesnt post anymore because they made fun of his tone on Alaska and said he didnt know how to EQ. He flipped shit and never posted since lol. They even said in an interview, alot of the people on their forum are dicks.

As far as the EMG comment goes, hey everyone has different opinions. Whatever floats your boat homeskillet


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to say I've played PRS's, played custom shop PRS's, and have my own LACS. Now, it's all rpeference at the end of the day, but the LACS that's mine absolutely smokes. It sounds great, plays great, has loads of body, and actually smokes the PRS's I've owned and played in my opinion.

Maybe if they'd spec'd out their "LACS" (*snigger*) guitars properly (although a stock model with a respray and new pickups, well, doesn't do much for the neck does it , or the body wood)

Seriously, the guys at ibanez have been and still are an awesome bunch, so to be honest, slagging people off that have given you shit just smacks of disrespect. The more times you slag off companies, the less people will end up giving you stuff you actually want later down the line once you have a reputation for using a companies gear, and then when you use something else slagging them off, well, doesn't make much sense to take a risk like that does it?


----------



## st2012 (Aug 22, 2008)

I cant really blame someone for switching to PRS but those comments were pretty tasteless.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 22, 2008)

IIRC, BTBAM didn't have custom Ibby's they were production models that were customized in the L.A shop no?

Anyway, I really like BTBAM, but those comments are full of fail


----------



## darren (Aug 22, 2008)

Apparently "phrasing" comes out of the pickups. Somebody better tell David Gilmour that his EMGs are screwing up his phrasing!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 22, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> IIRC, BTBAM didn't have custom Ibby's they were production models that were customized in the L.A shop no?
> 
> Anyway, I really like BTBAM, but those comments are full of fail



Correct. They never had LACS - just modded production models. The closest they got to 'custom' was Dusty getting a resprayed S in Frank Gambale-Ouch-My-Retinas-Where-Did-I-Put-My-Bowl-Cut-Yellow.



darren said:


> Apparently "phrasing" comes out of the pickups. Somebody better tell David Gilmour that his EMGs are screwing up his phrasing!


----------



## Variant (Aug 22, 2008)

darren said:


> Apparently "phrasing" comes out of the pickups. Somebody better tell David Gilmour that his EMGs are screwing up his phrasing!



 ...or his tone! I've heard too many great tones and players use them... I got 'em, they sound stellar, espcially in my all maple Synapse.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm gonna avoid the negativity and just say I'd be cool too see some btbam sig prs'


----------



## pardon miasma (Aug 22, 2008)

And I'm going to throw in that I love the guitar sound on Alaska.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 22, 2008)

pardon miasma said:


> And I'm going to throw in that I love the guitar sound on Alaska.



The lead sound is pretty good but the rhythm isn't, and the overall mix is pretty bad. The music is great and I love the band, but that doesn't change anything. heh.


----------



## Randy (Aug 22, 2008)

pardon miasma said:


> And I'm going to throw in that I love the guitar sound on Alaska.



I thought the lead tones friggin' ruled.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 22, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Correct. They never had LACS - just modded production models. The closest they got to 'custom' was Dusty getting a resprayed S in Frank Gambale-Ouch-My-Retinas-Where-Did-I-Put-My-Bowl-Cut-Yellow.


 

or You can Call it Desert Sun Yellow.

I have some right here


----------



## Stitch (Aug 23, 2008)

I know that, but my description was much cooler.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 23, 2008)

So what happens when the metal/death-core lottery is over and the high-end guitar makers won't sponsor you, the pickup companies won't comp you, and the record company won't pay for a competent producer (in this case, someone who knows to turn up the midrange when there are EMGs involved)? 

You probably regret burning bridges and pray that Washburn will put Duncan-Designed pups in your Chinese-made sig model so you'll cut through SuperDupe's in-house mix.

I don't wish to sound mean, but I just think it's bullshit when bands lucky enough to receive a break and start moving up the ladder start talking shit, even if it is to a message board of people who expect it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2008)

If they think that moving to PRS and burning bridges is the right choice so be it. If PRS is willing to give them a better deal, as far as endorsements go, then why not? They seem to be very happy with the PRS'. Ibanez was obviously not willing to make them guitars 100% to thier specs, not that they couldn't, they just won't. It also seems PRS wants to get some younger/heavier artists on thier roster, so it works both ways. If they think the pickups are that amazing, let them. Thier dollar, thier gear. As long as they keep making good music I wouldnt care if they started using Squiers with no-name pickups, through solid-state Crate amps, while bashing Mesa amps, Joe Satriani's playing, and Rick Ruben's production.


----------



## Scali (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's an alternative theory:
PRS didn't make the guitars 100% to their spec. They wanted EMGs because that's what they were used to... but PRS doesn't like cutting out extra battery holders in some of their guitars, and EMGs don't really match the image of PRS anyway.
So PRS went for D-Activators, which is supposed to be the sound of actives in a passive package.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 23, 2008)

Scali said:


> Here's an alternative theory:
> PRS didn't make the guitars 100% to their spec. They wanted EMGs because that's what they were used to... but PRS doesn't like cutting out extra battery holders in some of their guitars, and EMGs don't really match the image of PRS anyway.
> So PRS went for D-Activators, which is supposed to be the sound of actives in a passive package.



That's probably not it, when I saw them a couple of months ago the weren't using EMG's in their Ibbys.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 23, 2008)

I think he just said that they felt like better guitars, and the deal was up with Ibanez. Why not change companies, especially if someone as historic, prestigious, and quality as PRS offers them a deal? Very interesting change-up none the less, because BTBAM are killer guitarists and are hugely understated in the guitar community. They are truly attemting to master their craft of electric guitar playing by writing difficult music that sounds awesome and creative. Fucking good for them. Honestly some of the best today IMO, even if the singing can be one dimensional.
P.S. I still think his voice is sweet though, yet he isnt quite as progressive as the music is.


----------



## daybean (Aug 23, 2008)

ive seen plenty of PRS guitars with emg's. i dont think you need any routing, in fact im almost sure. i say this because my PRS has alot of room in the control cavity.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 23, 2008)

Only Sevenstring Emg pickups require routing of the cavity, but don't you need to route out a hole to place the battery pack?


----------



## daybean (Aug 23, 2008)

right_to_rage said:


> Only Sevenstring Emg pickups require routing of the cavity, but don't you need to route out a hole to place the battery pack?



yes , emg 7 string pickups do require routing on the pickup cavities. no some battery packs fit in the control cavity.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 23, 2008)

I think endorsements are dumb anyways. I'd rather pay for gear I want, then be bound by some stupid agreement to use one brand of guitar. I mean, if Ibanez offered me an endorsement, unless I could get an LACS I don't think I'd take it, since none of their production models are really what I want. Jackson, well, I'd be waiting 2 years or more for a CS guitar, and you can forget about PRS unless I hit the lottory and could afford a private stock, but even then, I've never seen a double locking trem on any of their private stocks, let alone one of their very few 7's.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with switching brands, pickups, amps, whatever.

But there isn't a reason to be a dick about it. OR talk badly about the companies that have supported you on the way. That's like playing on a minor league baseball team making the majors and talking shit on your minor league coach which supported you while you were on that team.

I mean there's a line somewhere and they crossed it big time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think endorsements are dumb anyways. I'd rather pay for gear I want, then be bound by some stupid agreement to use one brand of guitar. I mean, if Ibanez offered me an endorsement, unless I could get an LACS I don't think I'd take it, since none of their production models are really what I want. Jackson, well, I'd be waiting 2 years or more for a CS guitar, and you can forget about PRS unless I hit the lottory and could afford a private stock, but even then, I've never seen a double locking trem on any of their private stocks, let alone one of their very few 7's.



I don't think the deal they had with Ibanez was an exclusive one, and I think the only ones who really benefited from it were BTBAM. I don't think having them as endorsers was raking in massive sales. If I was a touring musician low on funds and a guitar company said "Hey, want so guitars?" I'd be hard pressed not to take it. Endorsements serve thier purpose I suppose. 

I believe the guitar PRS made for Brad Gillis has a Floyd, an old school one without the fine tuners. I think.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 24, 2008)

They should start playing 7's. And then get PRS to make a few 7's...


----------



## Variant (Aug 24, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Mushok wasn't nearly as tactless as this lad though, was he? Anyway, how many platinum albums do Between The Buried And Me have?



Exactly, that's way the Black Eyed Peas shit all over BTBAM as well. 

/sarcasm 

As cool as the MMM was, and as much as they're being a good bit dickish about their previous hardware (because, seriously, you guys played it for several albums without changing up, it couldn't have been *that* bad ) Stained's one whiny radio rock ballad that they seemingly record over and over again, simply changing the name, does not hold a candle to Between The Buried And Me's work.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah i dont think its fair to compare Staind and Between the Buried and Me's work to each other. Staind may have grammy awards and multi-platinum record sales but that doesnt make them any better or worse than BTBAM. Its a whole different scene and obviously Staind is WAY more mainstream.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 24, 2008)

I think there is so much animosity because BTBAM genuinely believed that they were deserving of a better deal with Ibanez, especially after gaining more notoriety and playing larger venues/tours, such as Progressive Nation and Ozzfest, but Ibanez wasn't really interested. They probally feel something along the lines of "Hey we've played and endorsed your [Ibanez] gear for about 8+ years, we just came off of a giant international tour, I think it's time we got a little more attention". Speaking of Prog Nation, it was probably the guys from Opeth who hooked them up with PRS. Infact I think one of the reasons thier touting PRS is because they want to set themselves up for a good deal.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Aug 24, 2008)

Scali said:


> Well, one thing I don't get... They had custom Ibanezes with EMGs... since they're custom, and Ibanez rarely puts EMGs in anything, wasn't it THEIR choice to go with EMGs in those guitars?
> You can put D-Activators in an Ibby aswell, you know
> 
> As for 'going classy'... Sure, PRS guitars generally have a classy look, and the set-neck construction delivers a different tone from your standard bolt-on Ibanez. But Ibanez has various PRS/Les Paul-like guitars aswell, with classy figured tops, binding, inlays etc, and ofcourse a set-neck or neck-through.
> ...



They could but they wouldn't be PRS' then would they, I don't think ibanez would be very happy with them asking for a PRS copy anyway, If they wanted to change then whats the big deal, obviously ibanez wasn't doing too much for them or else they would have stuck with them.

The Emg thing is understandable in my opinion because the big consensus is that Emg and actives are the only pickups for metal and are the best for extreme styles of music, it seems like they had this one perspective view for a while then decided to try something a different and they liked the outcome.

and for the custom thing, dosen't this count as a full LACS, 







if i'm right it looks like a RGA Custom, that is the only guitar i have seen that could be be a full custom from the LACS


----------



## Scali (Aug 24, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> They could but they wouldn't be PRS' then would they, I don't think ibanez would be very happy with them asking for a PRS copy anyway, If they wanted to change then whats the big deal, obviously ibanez wasn't doing too much for them or else they would have stuck with them.


 
Well, Ibanez has some models that are pretty close, such as the SAS, the SZ and the ART/Artist models. A guitar doesn't have to have the exact same body shape to play and sound like a Les Paul or PRS, and have that classy look. Ibanez already has various options in that area.
Heck, a PRS is largely a rip-off of the Les Paul anyway, so much so that Gibson decided to sue them for the single-cut.

I think my point was that these guys were talking as if they chose PRS because they make guitars that Ibanez (or any other brand) can't deliver. I think the truth is more that the PRS deal is somehow sweeter than the Ibanez deal.
I don't know any details... Perhaps Ibanez just decided not to extend the contract because Ibanez has lost interest in them. Or perhaps PRS offered them a more lucrative deal... Or perhaps they themselves just felt that PRS has more status to it than Ibanez. We'll never know the true story behind it all, I suppose.

So I think things could have gone two ways:
1) They had acquired a taste for more Les Paul/PRS-like guitars in terms of looks and tone. Which leaves us with the question why they found it necessary to go to PRS, when they could have stayed with Ibanez and got what they wanted by choosing a different guitar model.

2) Their contract was up and PRS 'persuaded' them to endorse them instead. They hadn't really given it much thought before, but hey the guitars are decent, so they took the offer.

I don't think either way is too favourable to them.



psychoticsnoman said:


> The Emg thing is understandable in my opinion because the big consensus is that Emg and actives are the only pickups for metal and are the best for extreme styles of music, it seems like they had this one perspective view for a while then decided to try something a different and they liked the outcome.


 
Yes, so apparently they were ignorant to passives before, and are now 'enlightened'?
Although they chose the passive pickups that sound most like actives, so it's not exactly like they're getting the most from the passive side of electronics... There are far more responsive and expressive pickups around, so if that's what they're looking for, they didn't look very hard


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Aug 24, 2008)

Scali said:


> Yes, so apparently they were ignorant to passives before, and are now 'enlightened'?
> Although they chose the passive pickups that sound most like actives, so it's not exactly like they're getting the most from the passive side of electronics... There are far more responsive and expressive pickups around, so if that's what they're looking for, they didn't look very hard



 i played the d-activators and thought they were shit compared to the other pickups Dimarzio puts out, but hey at least they are saving money by not buying 9 volts


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 24, 2008)

I know what happened


they saw John from BDM switch to passives then BTBAM copied, then he started using PRSes and now BTBAM copies again


----------



## Project2501 (Aug 24, 2008)

I can honestly say I had never really heard of this band until this thread....  and from what I read in their quote I figure they won't be around that much longer anyways. The music scene these days is so fickle to begin with and burning so many bridges just doesn't seem wise at all.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I know what happened
> 
> 
> they saw John from BDM switch to passives then BTBAM copied, then he started using PRSes and now BTBAM copies again



He's started using PRS? Since when?


----------



## sakeido (Aug 25, 2008)

Stitch said:


> He's started using PRS? Since when?


No kidding.. since when? He had some wicked ESPs



Project2501 said:


> I can honestly say I had never really heard of this band until this thread....  and from what I read in their quote I figure they won't be around that much longer anyways. The music scene these days is so fickle to begin with and burning so many bridges just doesn't seem wise at all.


They've been around for quite some time and probably will be around for a lot longer. They are a really good band.. and I doubt burning bridges with one guitar company and an engineer will hurt them bad enough to kill off the whole band


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> They've been around for quite some time and probably will be around for a lot longer. They are a really good band.. and I doubt burning bridges with one guitar company and an engineer will hurt them bad enough to kill off the whole band



Yeah for sure, it just wouldnt make sense. Especially after Colors


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 26, 2008)

Variant said:


> Exactly, that's way the Black Eyed Peas shit all over BTBAM as well.
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> As cool as the MMM was, and as much as they're being a good bit dickish about their previous hardware (because, seriously, you guys played it for several albums without changing up, it couldn't have been *that* bad ) Stained's one whiny radio rock ballad that they seemingly record over and over again, simply changing the name, does not hold a candle to Between The Buried And Me's work.



I wasn't comparing them musically, I was responding to Rick's comment of "Mike Mushok did the same and they gave him a signature baritone" and just pointing out that the circumstances surrounding Mushok's endorsement are far different that those surrounding BTBAM, ie Mushok was civil towards Ibanez and actually has enough of a presence to warrant a signature model whereas the BTBAM kids have carried on like tools and aren't nearly high-profile enough to warrant a signature model. It just seemed like an odd comparison to make is all. Sheesh.


----------



## Harry (Sep 6, 2008)

I love BtBaM. I really do.
But some of Dustie's post was a bit too over the edge and unnecessary.
If PRS gets them the tone they want, gives them the feel of a guitar they want, then more power to them, but I don't think anyone needed to be slagged off in the process.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 6, 2008)

I think it's pretty much beyond debate that PRS are higher quality than Ibanez, but the rest of what he said seems fairly arrogant and unnecessary. You could just be like "I've always loved PRS and I'm very happy to be playing them now", without trashing everyone else. 

So, even if I agree with most of what he said, I don't think that's the way to say stuff in public. If my band ever took off, the last thing I'd want to do is trash other bands and create bad vibes.


----------



## yetti (Sep 7, 2008)

Stitch said:


> He's started using PRS? Since when?


\

He had them on the Summer Slaughter tour. They're either CE or Custom 24s with OFRs. I can't remember which.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 7, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I know what happened
> 
> 
> they saw John from BDM switch to passives then BTBAM copied, then he started using PRSes and now BTBAM copies again



You sure? I can't see why John would go to PRS when he has that tasty as fuck ESP Custom shop model

Either way, BTBAM came off like total douche bags there. Dropping Ibanez to go and play PRS, and then slating everything, most likely in the hope that brown nosing will get them a better deal in the long run from PRS. And that shit about phrasing, wtf was all that about? I wonder if next they will blame Ibanez, Active pickups, their engineer and Kirk Hammett for their own inability to make interesting music, time will tell.


----------



## Scali (Sep 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I think it's pretty much beyond debate that PRS are higher quality than Ibanez


 
Is it?
The bread-and-butter RGs and such aren't all that impressive perhaps (then again, neither are PRS SEs, you get what you pay for)... But a high-end Artist is a pretty damn well-built guitar. I don't think there's enough room for anyone to really outdo them


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 7, 2008)

I doubt any PRS could fill the whole shred feel that most people who play ibanez's need.. PRS's, least the ones Ive played, wouldnt be able to accomplish that task.

I much rather have a Carvin, Ibanez shreddy feel, with PRS quality.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 7, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> I don't see anything wrong with switching brands, pickups, amps, whatever.
> 
> But there isn't a reason to be a dick about it. OR talk badly about the companies that have supported you on the way. That's like playing on a minor league baseball team making the majors and talking shit on your minor league coach which supported you while you were on that team.
> 
> I mean there's a line somewhere and they crossed it big time.



+10 billion. I am a huge believer in humility.

I myself switched from EMGs to Passives, Schecter to Ibanez to Caparison, but I'd never ever say what they said about the companies. As for the producer I have no comment, maybe it really was or was not, I don't have experience therefore I have nothing to say.

I also suck at English.


----------



## bulb (Sep 7, 2008)

now i may be wrong here, but i think that the main quote was just taken from a post dustie made on the btbam forum so it wasnt an official statement or anything, its more like an honest opinion you would give to a friend, just talking online like we are doing here


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^
Agreed. It was an extremely candid conversation on the BTBAM forum, not an official statement made by / for the band. So, all the "BTBAM sucks" is way off, because it was only Dustie. At any rate, to me, BTBAM is Tommy, Paul, Dan, and Blake. Dustie is there for comic relief / entertainment.

While he did fuck up, because who is going to pick you up next since you just slagged your old endorser? I can still sort of understand his candor because of the environment of the board. It's like...if he didnt slag Ibanez and say they PRS fucks Ibanez in the ass and calls them bitches, it would be very much out of the normal pattern of speach over there. 

Basically, think of every poster here that has been perma-banned after you have neg repped for being an inappropriate asshole, and put them on one board, and you get the idea of the audience to whom he was addressing.

Having said that, I think the BTBAM forum is pretty halarious most of the time. You just cant take internet seriously over there. For me, this is one of those times.


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm glad they are switching to passives, now they just need to switch away from Mesa.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 7, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> now they just need to switch away from Mesa.



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Naren (Sep 7, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I'm glad they are switching to passives



Blasphemy!


----------



## Breakdown (Dec 22, 2008)

I thought they were endorsed by krank , I remember seeing them on the Krank ad page in GW a couple of times then I saw em on the tour with COB using mesa's.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2008)

Breakdown said:


> I thought they were endorsed by krank , I remember seeing them on the Krank ad page in GW a couple of times then I saw em on the tour with COB using mesa's.



I've never seen them without either Mesas, or on an occasion or two, a 5150... As for the Kranks...? Probably just a publicity stunt on the part of Krank, and for BtBaM, an attempt at making a few extra bucks and some free advertisement. Considering both of their track records, and the fact neither guitar player has ever been indoctrinated into the "Mesa Family" a la Petrucci, etc., it doesn't seem like much of a stretch that they might've surfaced as "endorsing Krank" even though they probably never plugged into one, muchless found it to be a preference.


----------



## Harry (Dec 22, 2008)

Had no idea they were ever seen with Krank.
I thought Paul and Dustie were pretty much all about Mesa amps


----------

